# Uh-oh... he's MARRIED (and SHE'S newly engaged): Couple pictured in office romp 'don'



## nanofaan (Aug 1, 2014)

With photos lol....exposed to the whole world

Christchurch couple pictured in office romp 'don't show up for work' | Daily Mail Online


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

ok so they continued their cheating throughout the night and probably all day the enxt day.

I am glad it is exposed. Hopefully, his wife dumps him, this is a blessing in disguise for her fiance who hopefully will demand the ring back and show her the door.

Marsh will probably fire them.

The sad part is that everyone is more concerned about their privacy even though it was in public view.

Since everyone knows that the guy was married and she was engaged, I am sure their SO's know about it by now


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Ha ha!


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Ric* er, a certain poster would not like the fact that technology found them... No way the internet matters and probably says windows don't count... Therefore innocence abounds.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Q tip said:


> Ric* er, a certain poster would not like the fact that technology found them... No way the internet matters and probably says windows don't count... Therefore innocence abounds.


:iagree:

Her fiance should have just confronted her without any evidence, and she would have immediately confessed to everything.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

I can imagine his wife is going to love him in court. Look at all that proof. lol 

The girl well there is no way you could stay engaged to her. I can't imagine it being rubbed in her fiances face everyday. 

I bet that night of sex was all worth it. lol 

Clay


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

lordmayhem said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Her fiance should have just confronted her without any evidence, and she would have immediately confessed to everything.


And although cheaters are liars, that she lied to him about cheating without evidence means she didn't cheat because no VAR was involved because a weasel stole the batteries...:scratchhead:


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Even in the face of incontravertible proof, some people still try to find a way out of it. I've heard or read:

"Who are you going to believe, me or your lying eyes?"- I read in a story in SI, where the BH found his WW riding the OM in his bed, then gave him that excuse, and STILL lied to everyone, saying the BH was lying about catching her in bed riding the OM.

Or usually,

"It's not what it looks like" - I think we've read this a time or two in this very forum.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'll second Gus.... Hahaha Hahaha Hahaha!!!!!&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Here it is, remember LostCPA?

He installed a a video camera in the basement, where he had found the burner phone, and caught her and OM doing it in the basement while he was upstairs sleeping on ambien.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/31959-false-recovery.html

Then when confronted with the evidence:



LostCPA said:


> She started in as soon as I walked in wanting to know how I could blindside her like this and that she thought things were going well lately. I handed her my I-Pad and told her to watch the video. It probably took less than minutes for her to realize what she was watching. She dropped the I-Pad on the sofa and just sat there in shock for a while. When she finally did speak, all she could say was *“I can explain” and “It’s not what you think.”* I just told her to drop it because I wasn’t interested in excuses anymore.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

If the cheaters are smart they will claim it was all fake, a viral media marketing campaign for the insurance company whose image needed a remake.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Now there are two very stupid people. To carry on like that in front of plate glass windows is about as stupid as it gets.

How long do you think this affair is going to last? I'll bet they cannot stand the sight of each other already.

I'm sure they have no jobs today. Both of their relationships are probably over... who could continue with either of them after this video hit the internet?

I feel for their SO's, but for them.. they got what they deserve.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Aaaaameennnn!&#55357;&#56841;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

*EXPOSURE MATTERS. 

EVERYONE NEEDS TO KNOW. *

Let that be a lesson to all would be cheats and all hesitant betrayed spouses.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

agreed Ele 1000% on everything you said


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I hope this is a hoax. If not her fiance had a lucky escape.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Everyone should be able to actually see their spouse cheating. It would clear up a lot of booshyt about what they are dealing with.

Chastity cams anyone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

Filthy cheating scum. I hope they both lose everything.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

KingwoodKev said:


> Filthy cheating scum. I hope they both lose everything.


Trigger? Sorry brother.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> Trigger? Sorry brother.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I always laughed at cheaters. We used to watch the show cheaters and laugh about it. I see it differently now. I'm very hostile toward cheaters. I've even considered leaving my field and going into business exposing cheaters. I know that anger is something I need to work on but I'm not ready to let it go yet. I do keep it under control because we're doing pretty good with R but it's still there.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I hear ya! That would be pretty satisfying work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

LongWalk said:


> If the cheaters are smart they will claim it was all fake, a viral media marketing campaign for the insurance company whose image needed a remake.


Maybe they offer infidelity insurance now?

Sign me up.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

"Um...uh...the office heater wouldn't turn off...yeah! And it just got stifling hot in there and we had to finish our project so we had to remove clothing? Sex? wha??? NO!!!! That was a team-building exercise we learned...you know the "trust fall in my lap" and the uh...uh..."support your team from behind!! C'mon!!!!"


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

FormerSelf said:


> "Um...uh...the office heater wouldn't turn off...yeah! And it just got stifling hot in there and we had to finish our project so we had to remove clothing? Sex? wha??? NO!!!! That was a team-building exercise we learned...you know the "trust fall in my lap" and the uh...uh..."support your team from behind!! C'mon!!!!"


She was trying for a promotion so she could contribute more to her wedding and take the pressure off her fiance. He should be grateful!

Wonder what she told him that night?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

"It's not what it looks like" means "I wasn't really enjoying it and I was thinking about you the whole time and feeling bad."

It also means it was the first time and "I am not going to do it again."

Do people ever look at their wedding or engagement rings when they are in the midst of it? The rings are supposed to remind you of something.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Everyone should be able to actually see their spouse cheating. It would clear up a lot of booshyt about what they are dealing with.
> 
> Chastity cams anyone?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You can borrow mine...


----------



## leon1 (Sep 3, 2014)

They look confortable with each other in the pics like the drinking wine pic, so id say this affair has been going on awhile , so good to see them caught out .


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Q tip said:


> You can borrow mine...


Hey! I didn't know chastity cams were in production yet!?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

leon1 said:


> They look confortable with each other in the pics like the drinking wine pic, so id say this affair has been going on awhile , so good to see them caught out .


My thoughts exactly.

Of course she was probably doing it to try to get ahead.

He probably started down this path to get head. wait?

AT least with the care they took to be discreet they probably used a condom...

Sucks to find out this way but at least her fiancé found out now before he married her. Now he just needs to get tested for STDs to see if she gave him a souvenir.

I feel for the man's family, especially if he has teenagers. They will see this as will everyone else. He only has himself to blame.

What complete morons... yet another reason their employer should can both of them.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Unfortunately, nookie at work isn't unheard of these days. One BS told that he had found out that OM had complained to his WW, about why she wouldn't do him in the elevator.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

I hope they both lost their jobs and his wife is taking him to the cleaners, and her fiancé is dumping her sorry ass


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

vellocet said:


> I hope they both lost their jobs and his wife is taking him to the cleaners, and her fiancé is dumping her sorry ass


I hope the BS also sues OW for alienation of affection.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

lordmayhem said:


> One BS told that he had found out that OM had complained to his WW, about why she wouldn't do him in the elevator.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Apparently the couple had broken up 6 months earlier and we no longer engaged, he said she is a lovely person and this is her first mistake, never cheated on him when they were together, um...ahh...ok.

Sex romp woman 'lovely' says ex-fiance | Stuff.co.nz


The article did not say but I believe he is a doormat salesman.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

LOL!&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Q tip said:


> And although cheaters are liars, that she lied to him about cheating without evidence means she didn't cheat because no VAR was involved because a weasel stole the batteries...:scratchhead:


Agree! If he REALLY wanted to know if she was cheating, he would have listened to HIS GUT, visited a few (or ten or twelve) coworkers and fellow bar patrons, asked IN PERSON (after he told the fiancée he was going to ask -- of course) and then ALL askees confessed to EVERYTHING (of course) because cheaters and liars ALWAYS fess up when confronted.

Everyone knows this, of course.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

The latest update I read said it's likely both will keep their jobs although they might have to work in separate buildings. Neither has been back to work. His wife is still distraught and can't discuss it with him yet. No idea if he's been allowed back in his house or not.


----------



## Daniel. (Jan 14, 2015)

With that wine glass and how relax they seemed, looks like wasn't their first time.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Decorum said:


> he said she is *a lovely person *


*Oh I'm sure she is....very lovely*


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Beta orbiter cuckwad is just trying to get some more p00nani off of the "lovely" miss Bangkok.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

I agree Happy, this guy sounds like doormat material and was probably ignorant of Saint Secretary's endeavors


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

I saw this story on facebook and was surprised how many people defend cheaters in the comments. I also was surprised to see how many people said cheaters can still be good parents. I think it would be damn hard for someone capable of that level of lying and betrayal to be a role model for kids.

In my own situation I worry how my wife will be able to parent our daughter if R works. The first time she tries to fuss at my daughter for doing something wrong I know my smart ass daughter will say "well you're one to talk about right and wrong." How will my wife respond, because in that situation my daughter will have a good point.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Q tip said:


> *EXPOSURE MATTERS.
> 
> EVERYONE NEEDS TO KNOW. *
> 
> Let that be a lesson to all would be cheats and all hesitant betrayed spouses.


*The sad, but funny truth of the matter is that there will always be another stupid, ignorant, adulterous couple who will, in time, be taking their place in yet another pic! People just never seem to learn!*


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Feel sorry for the wife and children. Also the former fiancé. He must feel humiliated as well. Could not be happier that that have been exposed for all the world to see. It will be a perminant record for the rest of their lives. No Vice President of a corporation. They could do a movie though, "National Lampoonie" 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Lampoonie!! Oh yeah! &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

*Uh-oh... he's MARRIED (and SHE'S newly engaged): Couple pictured in office ro...*



KingwoodKev said:


> I saw this story on facebook and was surprised how many people defend cheaters in the comments. I also was surprised to see how many people said cheaters can still be good parents. I think it would be damn hard for someone capable of that level of lying and betrayal to be a role model for kids.
> 
> 
> 
> In my own situation I worry how my wife will be able to parent our daughter if R works. The first time she tries to fuss at my daughter for doing something wrong I know my smart ass daughter will say "well you're one to talk about right and wrong." How will my wife respond, because in that situation my daughter will have a good point.



When those same people are cheated on they will become our newest posters in CWI. 

Yeah, my WW cries that our kids don't respect her. Tells me to talk to them. That's not my job anymore. Become someone worthy of respect and the kids will respect you. Dumbazz.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Ceegee said:


> When those same people are cheated on they will become our newest posters in CWI.
> 
> Yeah, my WW cries that our kids don't respect her. Tells me to talk to them. That's not my job anymore. Become someone worthy of respect and the kids will respect you. Dumbazz.


Truth. It isn't up to anyone but her to change.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

*Uh-oh... he's MARRIED (and SHE'S newly engaged): Couple pictured in office ro...*



ConanHub said:


> Truth. It isn't up to anyone but her to change.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Change requires awareness. Something she and most cheaters simply do not have.


----------



## D.H Mosquito (Jul 22, 2014)

I always love to hear of cheaters caught and busted, my only thoughts are with the cheated partners in this story and the humiliation his kids will face after dad plastered all over the internet


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Uh-oh... he's MARRIED (and SHE'S newly engaged): Couple pictured in office ro...*



Ceegee said:


> Yeah, my WW cries that our kids don't respect her. Tells me to talk to them. That's not my job anymore. *Become someone worthy of respect and the kids will respect you*. Dumbazz.


I've seen posters here tell others that they need to tell their kids to respect their cheating mother/father.

I disagree. Like you, its not my job. Respect is to be earned by her, not mandated by me. If they don't respect her, that's on her, not me.

So to the bolded part, exactly right.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

If it is commanded it's not real anyway.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

Wouldn't you just have loved to be the fly on the wall to see the reaction of these two morons when their respective SO's confronted them with their infidelities? Now THAT would have been an interesting sight! :rofl: Any more information on their plight?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I read an update this morning. He's late 40's. She's mid 20's. His daughter is 19 and his son's also a teenager. Some reports are he's been fired. A reporter showed up at this house on Saturday (in Aus) and reported he appeared to be home alone. Another reporter tried to interview his wife a couple of days ago and she said he wasn't home and had nothing to say. His brother's friend texted him early on to find out who it was and when he didn't reply asked him if it was him and he admitted it was. Nothing new on the OW. Reporters are going after him.


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

and the girl it said was recently seperated from her fiance and still not been identified.

the wife found out about it on fb


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Uh-oh... he's MARRIED (and SHE'S newly engaged): Couple pictured in office ro...*



Ceegee said:


> When those same people are cheated on they will become our newest posters in CWI.
> 
> Yeah, my WW cries that our kids don't respect her. Tells me to talk to them. That's not my job anymore. Become someone worthy of respect and the kids will respect you. Dumbazz.


Seems to me that your children are being used as weapons in a battle between their parents. It is very rare in a divorce in the US for one spouse to get total control of the children. This means that the now divorced spouses have to co-parent, sometime for years.

Making the children part of the divorce battle will do them no good at all. Your job is to let them know that their mother is STILL their mother.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

*Uh-oh... he's MARRIED (and SHE'S newly engaged): Couple pictured in office ro...*



sidney2718 said:


> Seems to me that your children are being used as weapons in a battle between their parents. It is very rare in a divorce in the US for one spouse to get total control of the children. This means that the now divorced spouses have to co-parent, sometime for years.
> 
> 
> 
> Making the children part of the divorce battle will do them no good at all. Your job is to let them know that their mother is STILL their mother.



Preaching to the choir. 

I posted about her respect issue in response to the previous posters example. What I didn't say is that she was mad because the kids weren't waiting outside in 30 degree weather for her when she came to pick them up. They were ready just not outside. 

So she left them and sent me an email saying "I'll be back when they can show me some respect. Let me know when you're done talking to them".

I insisted on employing a facilitator to help us with co- parenting. She went a couple of times but refused to cooperate. Now she no longer goes and ignores the calls from their office to schedule. 

I could write a post a mile long with examples of parental alienation. Leaving with the on my days to pick them up. Taking their phones from them so we can't communicate. 

So please, save it for someone else.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Uh-oh... he's MARRIED (and SHE'S newly engaged): Couple pictured in office ro...*



Ceegee said:


> Yeah, my WW cries that our kids *don't respect her*.


My FWW still cry's to this, she all to well knows that our grown daughter doesn't respect her. Just another lifelong fallout of infidelity. Sad... she knows now her reckless behavior gave up that right to her own selfishness. I really don't think she ever thought through the lifelong effects or contemplated the lasting outcome while cheating.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Ceegee said:


> If it *isn't* commanded it's not real anyway.


Exactly correct.

ETA: Changed "is" to "isn't", which is what I _think_ you meant.


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Uh-oh... he's MARRIED (and SHE'S newly engaged): Couple pictured in office ro...*



RWB said:


> My FWW still cry's to this, she all to well knows that our grown daughter doesn't respect her. Just another lifelong fallout of infidelity. Sad... she knows now her reckless behavior gave up that right to her own selfishness. I really don't think she ever thought through the lifelong effects or contemplated the lasting outcome while cheating.


None of our kids want anything to do with their mom (my WW). That is a hurdle for us because we've begun to R. The boys are 25 and 21 and don't live at home. They've told their mother to have a nice life and they never want to see or talk to her again. Our daughter, who was 11 when it all blew up, has been there for me for the last two years. One of which I literally was a zombie that wished for death every single day. She now feels somewhat betrayed that I'm trying to R with the person who betrayed us all. I do wonder how my wife will ever be able to parent her again. How can a cheater be a role model for a child?


----------



## jim123 (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: Uh-oh... he's MARRIED (and SHE'S newly engaged): Couple pictured in office ro...*



RWB said:


> My FWW still cry's to this, she all to well knows that our grown daughter doesn't respect her. Just another lifelong fallout of infidelity. Sad... she knows now her reckless behavior gave up that right to her own selfishness. I really don't think she ever thought through the lifelong effects or contemplated the lasting outcome while cheating.


Question, what do they think about you. I know a number of situations where the kids did not respect the dad for not standing up for himself.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Uh-oh... he's MARRIED (and SHE'S newly engaged): Couple pictured in office ro...*



KingwoodKev said:


> None of our kids want anything to do with their mom (my WW). That is a hurdle for us because we've begun to R. The boys are 25 and 21 and don't live at home. They've told their mother to have a nice life and they never want to see or talk to her again. Our daughter, who was 11 when it all blew up, has been there for me for the last two years. One of which I literally was a zombie that wished for death every single day. She now feels somewhat betrayed that I'm trying to R with the person who betrayed us all. I do wonder how my wife will ever be able to parent her again. How can a cheater be a role model for a child?


I thought that your sons had urged you (or, at the very least, _encouraged_ you) to agree to reconciliation...? :scratchhead:


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Uh-oh... he's MARRIED (and SHE'S newly engaged): Couple pictured in office ro...*



GusPolinski said:


> I thought that your sons had urged you (or, at the very least, _encouraged_ you) to agree to reconciliation...? :scratchhead:


They said that they think mom is truly remorseful and that seeing how I was think we should at least try to R. As for them they've said to me maybe some day in the future when the sight of their mom doesn't disgust them they might talk to her but their last communication with her was have a nice life and we never want to see you again. I think time will help with that. I worry less about their mental and emotional health in this because they're both adults. It's my daughter that I'm worried most about. I just think we all need to be patient.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

*Uh-oh... he's MARRIED (and SHE'S newly engaged): Couple pictured in office ro...*



GusPolinski said:


> Exactly correct.
> 
> ETA: Changed "is" to "isn't", which is what I _think_ you meant.



Probably meant demanded. 

Her asking me to tell them to respect her will not work. 

I teach them right from wrong. Tell them what is expected of them. They comply but still don't respect her. Hence the rebellion. 

I cannot make them. It simply doesn't work that way. 

I, OTOH, do not have the same problems. 

Where she believes our kids to be rebellious, ungrateful and lazy I believe them to be loving, caring, funny and extremely respectful. You get out what you put in. Just like any relationship (marriage anyone?) 

Such is post divorce from an unrepentant adulterer.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Uh-oh... he's MARRIED (and SHE'S newly engaged): Couple pictured in office ro...*



jim123 said:


> Question, what do they think about you. I know a number of *situations where the kids did not respect the dad *for not standing up for himself.


Early on probably the case, I still remember my daughter yelling to me... "Kick Her to the Curb."

As the years pass, 5+, rarely does it ever come up in conversation, still there of course (800 pounder in the corner). 

Personally, I think my kids (near 30, married and engaged) don't really care anymore, they have their own jobs, families, and lives to deal with. Which is just fine. 

----------------

Funny story about Rug-Sweeping. Had lunch with my FWW In-Laws Sunday... My Father In-Law 80+ starts talking about his most regrettable screw-ups. He looks across the table at my wife and asks, "What is your most memorable?". 

My wife shakes her head in disbelief... It's like her parents have completely erased her years of affairs and deceit from history. 

The Point... In the "end" really only the BS gets to carry the baggage around.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Uh-oh... he's MARRIED (and SHE'S newly engaged): Couple pictured in office ro...*



sidney2718 said:


> Your job is to let them know that their mother is STILL their mother.


No, that is most certainly NOT his job, in the context of getting them to respect her that is.

His job is to not malign their mother to the children and to bring them up the best he can.

If they don't respect her it is not his job to force them to. She has to earn their respect. Its HER job to do that. Not the x-husband.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Uh-oh... he's MARRIED (and SHE'S newly engaged): Couple pictured in office ro...*



Ceegee said:


> So she left them and sent me an email saying "I'll be back when they can show me some respect. Let me know when you're done talking to them".


:lol: That's the other thing about cheating x's. They think they can tell you what to do. She didn't even have the courtesy to ASK you to talk to them. Just expected/demanded it. Amazing.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

*Uh-oh... he's MARRIED (and SHE'S newly engaged): Couple pictured in office ro...*



vellocet said:


> :lol: That's the other thing about cheating x's. They think they can tell you what to do. She didn't even have the courtesy to ASK you to talk to them. Just expected/demanded it. Amazing.



Asking puts them beneath us. 

Asking requires a modicum of respect which, as stated earlier, they do not possess. If they did they wouldn't be unrepentant cheaters.


----------



## DadOfFour (Mar 13, 2013)

lordmayhem said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Her fiance should have just confronted her without any evidence, and she would have immediately confessed to everything.


Yeah, but this only works if you "Man Up" first !!!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Uh-oh... he's MARRIED (and SHE'S newly engaged): Couple pictured in office ro...*



vellocet said:


> :lol: That's the other thing about cheating x's. They think they can tell you what to do. She didn't even have the courtesy to ASK you to talk to them. Just expected/demanded it. Amazing.












"You don't get to tell me what to do.......Ever again!"


----------



## leon1 (Sep 3, 2014)

British worker caught on video during sexual encounter in New Zealand returns to UK - Telegraph


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Lol


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Proof, glorious proof! I am a little jealous of their significant others right now for that, but I am sure they don't need these images in their heads and the heads of everyone they know. It actually makes me a little sad for the man's kids. Am I the only one skeeved out by the fact that one of his daughters was 19 and he was sleeping with a 20-something-lady? A little gross, even by today's standards.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

leon1 said:


> British worker caught on video during sexual encounter in New Zealand returns to UK - Telegraph


Oh, dear. She's from Solihull, which is where my family originated from before they moved to Birmingham a couple of miles away. 

And this is what Brummies sound like https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gzb7BanTuXw

And this is a mix of accents
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyyT2jmVPAk


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Oh, dear. She's from Solihull, which is where my family originated from before they moved to Birmingham a couple of miles away.
> 
> And this is what Brummies sound like https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gzb7BanTuXw
> 
> ...


Wow I can understand the Aussies better


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Those were good Matt thanks.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Those were good Matt thanks.


My family in Birmingham sound exactly like those two blokes! And I sound a bit like it, but when drunk my accent is about the same as their's!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Note...
This is from a 1974 movie called "blazing saddles"
Talking about the Irish
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD0BcQTIr4c
May be offensive to some.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> My family in Birmingham sound exactly like those two blokes! And I sound a bit like it, but when drunk my accent is about the same as their's!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey I rented a car drove to southern Illinois then Memphis then hit a casino in Elvis's hometown of Tupalo Ms.
Waitress with a heavy southern accent says "Y'all not around from here are ya":rofl:


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

The difference between stupidity and genius is that genius has its limits.

Albert Einstein


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Since we're doing accents

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wd972PHusRQ

Not everyone from there sounds like this, but believe it or not it's not too far off the mark for a lot of the natives. Funny video as well.


----------

